# Fractured Tailbone?



## jumper780 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, busted my butt last week and the sharp pain at the top of my crack:ciappa: didn't seem to go away. Went to the clinic last night to find out my lower tail bone has a microfracture. The doc said six months of no riding!:madmax: WTF! I am not waiting six months to ride. Maybee I can get one of those cushioned fat people seats?:idea: Anyone ever had a similar injury? Is there is really nothing that can be done but just wait?


----------



## jumper780 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, found some info. Its called a Coccyx injury and its pretty common in bikers and rowers. Not much you can do about it but just stay off your a**. Oh, and keep away from the cheese. Here is the link for you bikers that may get a similar injury in the future.

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/tailbone-coccyx-injury


----------



## Jackson Girl (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ouch!*

I had the same thing happen to me about 5 years ago after a nasty crash. Get yourself one of those donuts to sit on - it makes a huge difference in your comfort level especially when you have to sit. I found one at the drug store - it was bright red! It really helped me be more comfortable driving and at work.

I got back on my road bike within a month or so, but I recall seated climbing to be pretty difficult for quite awhile. Good luck & heal fast!


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 12, 2007)

OUCH

Very painful injury. The recommendations made above are good. Alot depends on your pain threshold. The less you sit the less pain you'll have. Stand on your pedals until your legs cry.

Maybe you can reposition the saddle to minimize contact with the coccyx. It's worth atry and costs nothing. Try rubbing Tiger Balm on it or some other lotion to reduce pain while riding.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I busted my tailbone maybe 13 years ago as a result of a, sort of, high speed crash. It "acted up" for many years later. Mostly just as a PITA when sitting at certain angles but what a pain they were. Oddly enough, it didn't hurt a ton to ride. It hurt more to walk than pedal. I don't sit on my tailbone when I ride. I had to hunch forward a bit, just a bit, more than usual for a couple months but it allowed me to ride.

Heal quickly.

Brock...


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry 'bout your bum, man. This is one of those no time line injuries where everyone will be different. A cut out pillow from the back store is essential for quicker healing and really any comfort.

I originally damaged my tailbone/coccyx in August 06 and ultimately had it removed in May. After three more surgeries I am now at the point that I can put up with 30 minutes of spinning on a trainer every other day. It was very easy to re-injure the area and setbacks took twice as long to recover from. Right now I am super happy to be able to sit down, drive, and get through a meal out...can't wait to see the dirt again. 

Not being able to sit sucks. Heal up.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*You are lucky*

My wife had a similar injury as a result of a wreck several years ago. It was diagnosed as a "displaced" Coccyx. The doctor wanted to remove it ...to which we obviously said, "WTF?". It pretty much ended her racing career because she could not ride off road at all. A few years later, a baby pushed the coccyx back into place on his way into this world and she's been riding ever since.

Sorry this does not help you much, but i though it was an interesting story ...especially the part about the doctor wanting to remove the coccyx.


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Congrats on the little one getting your wife back on the bike. I have had lots of spare time while healing to read up on the injury and have heard all sorts of crazy accidents and cures. Lots of displaced coccyx during child birth and even a couple of corrections. Unfortunately, I don't think that I was candidate for either, if so the National Inquirer would have my number.

www.coccyx.org has lots of great info on treatments and has an area for folks to share their stories, very helpful in choosing a Surgeon or treatment path and setting expectations.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

I have something kinda similiar, but i dont know what it is....i ate it pretty hard snowboarding 2 years ago and landed right on my..behind. It hurts pretty bad to poke the tailbone, even after 2 years. Also, when I sit in those big cushy seats in some old people american cars, it hurts really fricken bad after more than 1 hour.......think it is the same thing? i never went to the doctors


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Are you sure he didn't say six weeks? Six months seems a bit long.


----------



## jumper780 (Jun 4, 2007)

Na, six months, because I repeated the statement to him. He confirmed up to six months. Web MD confirms it, although I am hoping for just a few more weeks.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

jumper780 said:


> Na, six months, because I repeated the statement to him. He confirmed up to six months. Web MD confirms it, although I am hoping for just a few more weeks.


I'm a chiropractor and have worked on a number of coccyx problems. The coccyx makes a sort-of joint with the sacrum. I say sort-of because it's not normally a mobile joint but it's not fused either. When someone hits the coccyx the joint is easily strained and can cause a great deal of pain. Initially, you should use ice, anti-inflammatory medication and sitting on a donut. Some therapy will help if it's real painful and you want to get better quicker. It most often resolves in a few weeks.

In some cases the coccyx gets tucked under (subluxated) and continues to hurt for a long time (greater than a few weeks). External manipulation of the joint is possible. Internal manipulation of the joint through bowel movements or the birthing process has also been known to reduce the subluxation. In some cases, internal (anal) manipulation of the joint is helpful. 

Good luck!


----------



## jumper780 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, great info. 
Thanks bsdc


----------



## mkrause (Aug 9, 2007)

*How long did it take to heal jumper780?*

Hi Jumper780,

Just wondering how your long your particular injury took to heal enough for you to go biking again.

Last week within the first 100 yards of a mtb vacation (Fruita) - I slammed my coccyx onto the end of the bike seat. The initial pain felt like I ripped myself a new hole. But then about a minute later my tailbone was screaming.

Anyhow - a trip to the doctor 6 days later and an x-ray verified I did not fracture anything - but most likely bruised it. He said 4 - 6 weeks off the bike; and if I ride in that time - it will prolong the healing process.

However it is almost more comfortable to ride a bike than it is to sit on a chair - b/c my tailbone is not in contact with a bike seat since I'm leaned forward so much. Riding in a car and sitting at work is pretty uncomfortable.

I made my own U-shaped seat cushion and am treating with vitamin IB and ice. All these things help the discomfort a little - but not completely.

I've read how the recovery period varies b/w people...so just wondering how long you dealt with it.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I joined the club. I busted my coccyx about three weeks ago riding across a parking lot to the trailhead. I pulled up on my bars to clear a curb, and instead pulled the mother of all wheelies. My MD said it will take a few moths to heal, but not to stop doing any exercise as long as it does not hurt. He really pushed road riding since I told him that did not hurt and he's a huge roadie. 

I too made my own U-shaped cushion from one of those cheap, blue camping mats. An occasional ibuprofen seems to help. 

How long were your recoveries?


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I like doughnuts.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I broke mine a couple months ago. Went over a log too fast & the seat came up & smacked me in the ass really hard. It hurt to sit for weeks but didn't bother me on the bike much at all, I guess because of the leaned forward posture. I still have a little bit of pain from time to time but it's nearly gone.


----------



## Husker21 (Aug 22, 2008)

+1

I took the old saddle to the crack. I bailed right while trying to ride a skinny and fractured my tailbone. I was able to complete the final 2 miles or so of the ride. Doc says to take 6 weeks off. After reading this thread I might try log some road miles at the 3 week mark.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

jumper780 said:


> Ok, busted my butt last week and the sharp pain at the top of my crack:ciappa: didn't seem to go away. Went to the clinic last night to find out my lower tail bone has a microfracture. The doc said six months of no riding!:madmax: WTF! I am not waiting six months to ride. Maybee I can get one of those cushioned fat people seats?:idea: Anyone ever had a similar injury? Is there is really nothing that can be done but just wait?


Oh man!Sorry to hear that. It happened to me as well.Mine took over a year,but I had an open fracture.It will be frustrating to be off the bike,but if you get riding too soon you will prolong your recovery.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Not even sure mine is fractured... but I am not having much fun right now. At least I can sit without any signicant pain. Walking very easy is almost OK... once I manage to get up from the chair.

I did a little low speed stumble on an unknown trail and got the nose of the saddle right there at the top of the crack. I rode almost two hours after that but the pain started later during a visit to the toilet  

The company nurse recommended pain killers, as needed, and some gels that can be applied to the painful area. And "try to minimize doing the things that hurt". Call again if it gets worse.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

perttime said:


> Not even sure mine is fractured... but I am not having much fun right now. At least I can sit without any signicant pain. Walking very easy is almost OK... once I manage to get up from the chair.
> 
> I did a little low speed stumble on an unknown trail and got the nose of the saddle right there at the top of the crack. I rode almost two hours after that but the pain started later during a visit to the toilet
> 
> The company nurse recommended pain killers, as needed, and some gels that can be applied to the painful area. And "try to minimize doing the things that hurt". Call again if it gets worse.


Yikes, the injury bug is going around like some flu. Good luck, perttime.


----------



## BLUT (Aug 16, 2010)

im currently sitting in the same boat. i did it just doing a simple wheelie while i was headed to my buddies since he had just got home from sweden and we were gonna go hit some trails. not too sure if its a fracture but its not that fun. its been about 4days since the injury and its getting easier to walk. still horrible to try and sit. well ive been lookin at the bright side of the things so its a great time to bring out my inner gamer since i rarely touch my ps3(40 or so hours on the controller playing farcry2 since that night) .

how long does a full recovery usually take? or enough to ride?


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

I hear it varies. Mine took 3+ months to get back to rideable.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I got an easy one.
Two weeks gone and the area is a bit tender now. Sitting is fine, unless I get pressure exactly in the wrong place. Walking is fine. I've been riding the 5 miles to work and it is OK. No trail rides yet. I expect to guide one group in a group ride event in another two weeks. Trying to play it safe for now...


----------

